
Show HN: Corona Blocker – Take a break from Coronavirus news - abdullahdiaa
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/corona-blocker/aaddhjaijcpmeobbkjajlcpclfmnkbnl
======
zeepzeep
By now, I have already heard of corona and don't need another "How to wash
your hands" post. THX!

